# What is the name of your chihuahua??



## chihuahuanico

I start 

Mine is: 

Nico (a boy)

Shelby (a girl, from usa)


----------



## Jen

teddy and woody. both boys from california


----------



## Guest

well the gorgeous little bundle we hope to bring home to us next sunday is going to be called Chico


----------



## sullysmum

The three i have at the moment are Sully, Fynn McCaul and Rosie O'Grady. Edited to say im from Essex too,lol.


----------



## lebecron

Tiani Trixibelle (Tiani)

Princess Pebbles (Pebbie or Pebbs)

Krystal Kisses (Kissi or Kissles)(KC name - Kimalia Davids Krystal)

Bambi (BamBam or Bambles) (KC name - Kimalia Charisma)

All baby girls from Essex, England.
Fran


----------



## chihuahuanico

aww so cute names, here in denmark all dogs have the same name almost  your dogs have very special and beautyful names


----------



## *Chloe*

Just one girl, Twiglet (Twiggy, Twig) 

and our new little man Bentley


----------



## chihuahuanico

aww cute name


----------



## Rah

My girl is named Baby  It was Babybel at first, but I scrapped the 'bel' part!


----------



## *Sarah*

Stitch (Lilo and Stitch) often called Stitchy, Stiddy or Mr. Tid

Zero (Nightmare before christmas) more often called Little man or Mr. Darcy

from Surrey uk


----------



## vviccles1

My girl is Sparkle.I had a Pearl but in august my grandson was very jealous of his new baby brother and begged me for her(she turned 1on xmas)so I gave her to him and they are inseperable. She is a big floppy eared excellent natured girl. I do babysit her alot still. Sorry I went off track.


----------



## chi_cutie26

MINE Look down


----------



## Taylor89

We have....

Chloe 
Bo 
Cookie
And Peadee is on the way

We had an Emily but she passed in 2005


----------



## chifreak

My Chi is Jim,named after my Dad who just passed away. Dexter and Jessie are our beagles (ages 6 and 13). They had those names when we adopted them!


----------



## Sidech

Mine is Tamara. That's the name her breeder gave her and I never changed it. I couldn't find anything better.


----------



## Jangles021204

Mr. Beau Jangles (named after a song by Jerry Jeff Walker)...I just call him Beau or BoBo...or sometimes Beavis...lol.



chifreak said:


> My Chi is Jim,named after my Dad who just passed away. Dexter and Jessie are our beagles (ages 6 and 13). They had those names when we adopted them!


I used to have a dog named Dexter (Afghan Hound mix). I named him myself when I was six...and I got the name from a doorknob, LOL. Sorry, completely off topic.


----------



## carachi

pepi, male
lillie, female
bindii, female

from sydney australia


----------



## *Tricia*

Holly (got her for Christmas last year) from a breeder in Indiana


----------



## honeebee

male- ckc registered name- *maximillion star*--max for short but i call him bubba or momas little man 
female- akc registered name -*miss daizy autumn*--daizy but call her daizy do
had another female that was named honeybee the 3rd of hideaway farms but she passed away in august.


----------



## DlTobin

Mabelline is my chi she is 10 months
Rocky is my Min Pin he is 4 yrs now
Meli is my Pom and she is 16 years old


----------



## Tammie_B

Mine are:

Jake - aka boo bear
Lucy - aka Lu Lu
Zoe, and 

Bailey - aka kitty

our Tasha just passed away on September 12, 2007


----------



## BellaLina's Mom

Edited 03/08/08:

We adopted Bella when she was almost 1 year old. We kept her name, Bella, that was given her by previous family.
On 02/23/08 we adopted Thumbelina also known as Lina from Kristin aka PinkPrincess21. We kept her name, Lina.


----------



## cocochihuahua

My girl is called Glitter-Bella and my boy Coco


----------



## DB-N-Whiskey

My chi is named Whiskey, and he's from Memphis, Tennessee...He is right around 1 year, and 3 months old, born on 9/11. I named him Whiskey because his long coat is nearly the exact color of the alcoholic beverage.  And because he was born in TN and they are known for their Jack Daniels Whiskey. LOL


----------



## Dixie's mom

Dixie, she is always in my lap, she is a little southern dog at heart !


----------



## Minnie's Mummy

Minnie, shes crossed with Pekingese but is a full chi to me  nicknames are Minnie Moo, Min Min, Minnie noodle (weird i know) and minnie mouse, surprised the poor thing isn't confused! she learnt her name in just a fortnight though


----------



## Guest

I would like a smooth coat girl next, and I think I would call her tallula bluebelle  (if she were a blue or if not tallula cupcake maybe)


----------



## pompom

i want a boy chi he will be diddy or cuddles then ill have kisses and cuddles 
i was going to call kisses Tullulah - Belle


----------



## Guest

ahhh I thought maybe you named her after hersheys kisses (which I LUURRVE btw) lol


----------



## chiwowwow

Mine are:
Beau
Dixie
Molly
Bandit
Hmmm, don't have my new little girl named yet.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

My chi is called Chopper, his registered name is Disney's Miracle Chopper

He has a Mickey shape on his back so hence the name Disney and his mom was Mini and dad was Mickey, Miracle because he was a premi and not sure he would make it(Miracle was his temp name at the breeders house) and Chopper because hubby said he had to have a cool biker name.


----------



## MSBOOTS

Ike Lee- 2 years 4 months
Lilly Marie - 19 months
Bootsie Lynn - 8 months
Daisy Belle - 4 months


----------



## melonypersians

my chi males name is niko and my female is makayla i also have another female pitbull mix named natasha and male pitbull mis named pheonix.


----------



## Duh.betch

Mines roxy!
c=


----------



## Lin

My three males are:

Buford B.
Ernest T.
Briscoe D.

Buford is named after my hubby's imaginery friend... :laughing7: Ernie and Briscoe are named after characters in the Andy Griffith show.

If ever I am able to get my little female she will be Charlene Darlin' also a character in the Andy Griffith Show.

They all have tons of nicks and hail from Ohio.


----------



## Prosephone

Tito (Rodak's Tito)- named after Uncle Tito in "Oliver and Company"
Lola (Rodak's Lola)- because she had long showgirl legs
Tali (Red Lolly Pop)- she was already named, she is red
Brain (El Cerebro)- after Pinky and the Brain, he had a big head like Brain
Dora (Dora el explorador azul)- after Dora the explorer and she is blue
Raya (Lady Raya of Godiva)- Raya from Superman comics and she is chocolate
Zoey (Sweet Zophina of Argentina)- she is exotic looking so she got an exotic name
Bindi (Bindi the Jungle Girl)- after Bindi Irwin she is brindle like a tiger


----------



## ola amigo

My baby is called Amigo as he has become my bestest "Friend".


----------



## Dixie's mom

Love the pic of Zero sarah! looks so relaxed!


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

just Maximus (my mam loves roman history & all that... lol) but he just gets called Max!!

We call him Maximus when he has been naughty though :lol:! (like when your parents call you by your full name when you did something wrong as a kid! :lol



i am desperate for another chi though, a little girl! but they're just soo expensive i can't afford one at the moment!  i'd love to call her Lou-Aleni after the little elephant on that BBC program, i think it's such a sweet name!  (plus "Aleni" is a form of my Mam's name "Helen"!)

edit: pronounced- Loo-Ah-Lane-ee


----------



## pompom

ohh i love that name sarah its slips off the tounge so well


----------



## pompom

if i get a chi i like Diddy for a boy, Tink for a girl (not tinkerbell just tink) if they where smooth, or if i get a long coat he / she will be called cuddles 
Kisses and Cuddles


----------



## <3 Sarah <3

Thanks pomom! 

those names are soo sweet! 

my rabbit is called Tinkerbell :lol: lol!


----------



## cocochihuahua

That name sounds very exotic sarah!I love it!Diddy is so cute Pompom!
i remember when i got Glitter i thought of all these names like Blush and sparkle but my mum said they where chav names!haha. In the end i chose glitter but my mum liked Bella so she responds to Glitter-Bella too!


----------



## pompom

ohh glitter bella thats good  and coco is cute too!


----------



## Lucy is my Girl

Mine are

Lucy
&
Ricky


----------



## Pumpkin & Gidget

Our chis are Pumpkin, female (aka Pumper & Pump) & Desdemona, female (aka Gidget & Gidg). Gidget is a delicate, long legged, white beauty, 6lbs, 2 yrs.......Pumper is a rust colored little mischevious terror, 3lbs, 1 yr. Will post pictures later. (Actually, we belong to them!!!! LOL!!!!)

Steve & Susan


----------



## Kiffany

Merlot - boy
Brandy - girl

if we ever get a another, Martini


----------



## vviccles1

My chorkie"s name is Peanut,I adopted hime 2 weeks ago at 6 months,he came with his name!


----------



## carachi

I want two more Chis and call them Binky and Iggy.


----------



## Becca_n_Mika

*Hi my lil baby is Mika after the singer. I luv his fun happy songs, as that is the life he will have to look forwad to wen he comes to live with us.

We also hav a cane terrier called Howie which he came with wen we got him from the rescue centre.

 Howie*


----------



## Constance

My best friend is called Rebel and is a male and he is drop dead gorgeous and I am not biased.


----------



## LadyBelle1

Mine are 
Belle (Spayed)
Flower
Fudge(nuetered)
Stormy
Julie
Bunny


----------



## ~Kari's*4*Chis~

I have:

Cookie- my kids picked the name
Lola- my husband picked her name
Taz - after the tasmanian devil
Chloe- I picked her name (I love the name)


----------



## kellie

My guy is named Spike


----------



## Milo 07

I picked Milos name just beacuse i liked it...I also loved Carlos, Chili and Taco...but then i heard MIlo and it just stuck. I also have a Bullmastiff named Uno, like the card game, but the breeders children named her and i couldn't change it on her!


----------



## Dixie's mom

Dixie, I like to call her DIxie doodle sometimes !


----------



## Pupy

Chiowny, a female, shelee a female and deltoro a male


----------



## SCRAPPY

Scrappydoo(male)
Maddie(female)
Trinity(female) and we are from Florida


----------



## Angela

Webster (approx 4-year old male chi mix)
Mia (4-month female chi mix).

We rescued both and I have no idea what they are mixed with and think they both look full blooded to me!


----------



## chi baby

Jessie the tiny jack russell , jessie baby lap dog lol


----------



## kimmiek915

So, I have a little surprise for you guys. My mom went and put a deposit on a baby chi for me, so I will be picking her up this coming weekend. My mom felt really bad for me because I've been really bummed out about Layla not working out, so she went and go me another dog. I will be naming her Annabelle. So, now I will have two babies once again, Annabelle from Pennsylvania, and Minky from Oklahoma. =)


----------



## SinaBChis

We have:
Ariel-(Little Mermaid)
Alvin-(Alvin and the Chipmunks)
Tico-(Dora The Explorer)
Tinkerbelle-(Peter Pan)

You can tell we live with little kids, lol all our dogs are named after cartoon characters...lol.
Except Harley he's our Min Pin and my hubby already had him when we got together.

All our babies are from here in Kentucky.


----------



## Sydni

My boy's name is Finneus, but I just call him Finn. Not that he knows the difference, let alone the fact that it's his name...yet. lol


----------



## Chigang

Mine are

Bella trix
Charlie weasley
Pollyanna
Mouse
Delilha
Chilli pepper
Winnie Woo


----------



## Rubyfox

Master Smiffy
Queen trinity
Ella-bella-leena
Kasper Boo


----------



## Jenilyn

Guhner. (said Gun-er)


----------



## Courtney

We have:
Diesel 
Guinness
Sophie


----------



## chi baby

Gizmo 
Jessie


----------



## lisa&lily

DCC123 - that is such a coincidence that Chopper's dad is called Mickey and he was born with a mickey mouse face!! I love it!


----------



## tazruby

My chi baby is Taz (Tazzy, Tazman, or Tazzers)

My husbands dog (i named her) Kaylee May


----------



## melonypersians

Jezz said:


> pepi, male
> lillie, female
> bindii, female
> 
> from sydney australia



awww too funny i have a lillie and a bindi. lol


----------



## melonypersians

makayla-female-white with chocolate spots smoothe coat
bindi irelan-female- white with red fawn smoothe coat
natasha-female-pitbullmix
olivia- fawn sable -female smoothe coat
scarlet-black and tan -female smoothe coat
ella -chocolate and tan female long coat 
destiny- chocolate tri color

and new soon to be babies i will be getting in may
aries-male-fawn with white smoothe coat
athena-female-long coat chocolate


----------



## Jenilyn

my coworkers dog is bentley and i love it.


----------



## Sunshine Mama

Abigail who we call Abby 
Roxie Anna called Roxie or Sister Baby. But as much as Roxie aggravates Abby I am sure Abby would like to call her something else.


----------



## ki ki lou

*my chihuahua`s names*

Louie
Kennie
peppie
KIA
Lilly
thuloula
Portia
molly dimple

and hopefully IL have a tinker if my other half lets me keep her :cheer:


----------



## texaspandamama

Coco


My oldest daughter had been dreaming of this puppy for two years. She said she knew exactly what she would look like and her name would be Coco. Coco is new to the house (1 1/2 weeks) and all of my daughter's chihuahua dreams have come true.


----------



## pompom

I Will be getting a boy in July, He will be "Cassanova" but "Nova" for short!


----------



## Peanut

Kona = Little Girl 

Daddy didn't want a frilly name.....


----------



## deedee07

My babies are
Ellie also called ella, pie and le pig (we took her to the vets thinking she was pregant...no just a lil on the pudgey side with stealing the cats food)

Boo who was orginally called Norris

and Im getting a new lil girl at the end of April who I still havent decieded on a name for yet.


----------



## Janet501cp

My babies names are Kapers, Keen, Scamp Phoenix, Bernard, Andy and bright are my boys. Girls are Cassy, JuneBug, Mommie, Daisy Mai, Annie, Terri, Pride, Joy, Ronnia, Raindrop, Sugarfoot and last but not least my 17 year old Pookie


----------



## BabsIL

My baby is named RoxE All the kids in the neighborhood ask "what is his name?" We have developed this little rhyme to tell them

He is a she and her name is RoxE with an E


----------



## Kobe's Momma

Just one precious little boy named Kobe. I'm starting to think I should have spelled it Kobie now though cause I wonder if people know how to pronounce it


----------



## teesebaker

my little Chi's are called
Teese 3yrs (Boy) Paris 2yrs(girl) their baby Pee Wee 6mth (boy) and a little tiny (forgot to grow) 14mth China-Girl. From Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Java's Momma

Mine is named Java, as when he was a pup he had surgery with the little cone on his head, leaned on the table, and drank my mother in law's coffee - the cone just covering the cup. He's also a hyper little guy - like he's had a big dose of Java.


----------



## Geksta

I have Yoda (male) 
Morgan (female) nzkc name is Shelez Kiss from a Rose
and Pickle (pick pick or scabby) depends how she is behaving lol


----------



## ChampagneSPRNVA

Menudo - boy


----------



## Scarface

I have 
Patrick (middle name Fitzgerald) - cream and white male
Jackson (middle name Willis)- red and white male from Jackson Mississippi


----------



## sophiesmom01

Sophie is my baby chi
Roper is my 15 yr. old black lab
also have 6 cats: Mr. Kitty-Sadie Mae-Gizmo-Baby cat-Callie-Gretchen
and Keto the Arfican Grey parrot!


----------



## Zethsmommy

Our 8 month old chi is Zeth. My daughter named him after an Anime Character she created for a comic she is writing.
Our Shiba Inu/Chow mix is Sandra May or Sandy for short..
We also have 3 cats named after the Hobbit characters. Theres Frodo, Pippin and Holly Berry.


----------



## Geksta

I have Yoda, his name was Dougal but when we got him the names made him drop when we said it, I went he looks like Yoda and he lept on my knee. I have Morgan (Miss Morgy) and Pickle (she is our baby) I have Bertha (border collie x ) Roxy (foxy x) Fleur (papillon)..
7 cats .. Scratch, Stevie, Jack, Pipin, Lilly, Princess and Ted E.. I took in rescue animals can you tell lol


----------



## *Nicole*

Here are my babies...

Mr Filmore "Live at the Fillmore" - dont ask hubby named him, lol
Miss Fiona "Shrek" after the Princess


----------



## Dixie's mom

My Beautiful chi was named Dixie!


----------



## ola amigo

My Chi is a boy and he is called Amigo.
My Jack Russell is called Polo.


----------



## ilovebambam

Bam-Bam (boy) from New Hampshire!!


(Cassanova that's cute!^_^)


----------



## teesebaker

We named Paris and Teese's 4 baby Chi's...Bambi -girl, Pippy - boy, Tyson -boy and Pee Wee - boy(aka Mr No Ears), as he never listens


----------



## Ciarra

Well My Chihuahuas names are Kirby, Chewbacca(Chewy), Misty, Tiger Lilly, Daisy, Odie, Bikky.


----------



## chidawl

When I was 18 years old.. after looking at thousands of pictures of Chihuahuas, I knew I was going to get 2 someday.

I had their names picked out by then! Daisy who was going to be fawn... and Zoey who was going to be black & white (and i got the bonus of tan too  hehe


----------



## catalat

Chloe is the name of my new pup


----------



## Constance

My new wee female Chihuahua will be called Willow.


----------



## ItZy BiTzY

My little lady is named ItZy BiTzY. I call her Itzy. We live in Alaska, USA.
Ginger


----------



## Guest

I have Princess Kozanna. Previously had a little girl named Bonita Chiquita and a boy named Remington Steal My Heart.


----------



## bettygrable

We have a Betty here, of course after Ms. Betty Grable, screen and pin up diva. :coolwink:


----------



## z4girl

We named our dog 'Izzo's Number 1 Fan' but call her just Izzy. My husband is a HUGE Michigan State University fan so this was our compromise....


----------



## *Sarah*

Mai - from the Japanese Kanji for dance (as in traditional Japanese dance), can also mean brightness ( Other meanings Chinese - Ocean or elegance, Vietnamese - cherry blossom, it can also mean May which is the month I was told she was mine) She's actually named after Mai Kawasumi from Kanon 2006 now I just need to find her some little bunny ears hehe


----------



## Nine

Milo (male - chi) We had watched the movie Milo and Otis shortly before we got Milo and the name just popped into my head while we were on our way home with him. The breeder called him Twiggy. The funny thing is.... I believe it was the cat in the movie that was named Milo! lol


----------



## foxytnns

For now, his name is Tank...it could change--who knows!


----------



## ILoveMyChiChiBaby

I seen the name Chico- I love that name for a chihuahua- it's TOO cute.

But, my chihuahua (mix) is named Sakura. I don't care for it so I call her Chi Chi.


----------



## decjewel

nathaniel richard kelly (middle name after my dad who passed away the year before i found him)... for short nate but he is also known as naynay, lil' man, boobah, booboo, pook-a-nooka, and whatever else comes out of my mouth at any given moment.


----------



## winnie the pig

I have Biddie and Winnie.


----------



## winnie the pig

*Names*

I have Biddie(one year) and Winnie (3.5 months).


----------



## Dora-Lee

I love the name Nate!
I have a 4 1/2 month old short haired chi called Butch


----------



## Chloe_Love

My Chi is called Chloe, I haven't picked her up yet she's only 3 weeks old!

Just for anyone who's trying to think of names I might as well name my 5 guinea pigs! Jenny, Edie (pronounced eedie not eddie ), Tink, Hailey and Gwen. I also had a girl called Sophie who sadly died last year.


----------



## Luella

I have 3 Chi's Elliot and Annie and then new little pup Peggy  

It took me ages to name Peggy we went through so many names here is some of them...
Masiy, Alice, Polly (Pocket), Lucy (Locket), Susie (Spot the dogs little sister lol ), Flo, Dora, Dory, and more.. lol


----------



## jesshan

Are you ready for this?:
Parkbow Anastasia - Cream & White - Stacey
Parkbow Dare To Be Different - Gold - Ruby 
Parkbow Snow Princess - Cream Suzie
Parkbow I'm No Angel - Red - Suki
Parkbow Lolita - Red - Lolly 
Parkbow Louise - Fawn - Lou
Parkbow Thelma - Fawn - Elle
Parkbow The Devils Own - Red - Brad 
Garlouchi Sweet Dreams At Parkbow - Red & White - Riot
Stanghurst Sweet-n-sassy At Parkbow - Light Red With Dark Muzzle - Sassy
Drewferry Vision Of Dreams At Parkbow - Beige & White - Skye
Parkbow Passion - Cream Sable Tasha
Bramerita United With Parkbow - Red Sable - Poppy
Parkbow Samuel Whiskers - Red - Sammy 
Parkbow Sweet Seduction - Red Sable - Josie
Parkbow Sweet Expression - Red Sable - Jessie 
Anjosy Flash Of Elegance - Red Sable - Chelsie
Bramerita Salsa Sally - Red & White - Sally

And 5 puppies who don't have a name yet


----------



## freedomchis

denise i would love to see pics of all your chihuahuas pleeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## jesshan

GOD I couldnt' put pictures up of them all! LOL it would take all night.


----------



## freedomchis

well can i see some of the girls please??


----------



## jesshan

will sort some out for you.


----------



## freedomchis

thanks i cant wait to see some pics lol


----------



## chibellaxo

"Henry of Wales." Technically, I dont have a chi yet..but i do have a deposit on a male smooth coat and his breeder and I have named him Henry. If I ever get a female puppy, I plan on naming her "Posh."


----------



## jesshan

Why Henry of Wales?


----------



## Meljoanimallover

I only have 1 Chihuahua (But 11 dogs total, 2 are chihuahua mixes)

Lucy-The Chihuahua
Charlotte-Jack Russel Terrier/Chihuahua mix
Peanut-Rat terrier/Chihuahua mix.


----------



## chibellaxo

jesshan said:


> Why Henry of Wales?


Because I think he would be flattered ...no, in all seriousness, I chose the name because I plan on spoiling my puppy as if he were royalty (a prince) and i chose the Uk's Harry of Wales because I once heard media refer to him as "the happy prince" and the puppy i plan on adopting is the happiest puppy i have ever seen. the puppy always seems to be smiling.


----------



## vviccles1

My 3 month old love of my life is a chocolate tri.color, sc named Nya.


----------



## Chi-Diva

*The name of my boy chi is Miguel or Miggy for short!!!*

I got him last Friday.


----------



## jesshan

chibellaxo said:


> Because I think he would be flattered ...no, in all seriousness, I chose the name because I plan on spoiling my puppy as if he were royalty (a prince) and i chose the Uk's Harry of Wales because I once heard media refer to him as "the happy prince" and the puppy i plan on adopting is the happiest puppy i have ever seen. the puppy always seems to be smiling.


Aw that is so sweet - I am sure whichever pup comes to live with you will be very lucky!


----------



## chibellaxo

jesshan said:


> Aw that is so sweet - I am sure whichever pup comes to live with you will be very lucky!


aww, thanks Denise


----------



## chihuahua_momma

i've got five 3 girls (gordita(kenzey), taquita, and quesadilla(pennie) and 2 boys (chalupa and enchrito)


----------



## Guest

My puppymill rescue is Princess Kozanna. Previously had Chiquita and Remington Steal My Heart.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny

So many cuter names, i cant believe no one else has a Precious!! I thought it might have been popular, on the way to go and pick my chi up I was thinking of names and it was between Bambi and Precious, but the breeder had already named her Precious! it was fate lol!!

So I got , my chi Precious (presh presh lol)
My bfs k.c.cavalier Junior,

My two lil dwarf hammys starlight and moonshine, 
My other syrian hamster sugar plum
and peanut my guinnea!!! lol xxx


----------



## Brenda

I have one chi named Yogi
(because his little feet looked like bear claws when we got him)

I am from North Dakota


----------



## chibellaxo

dont have a chi. i had to back out on the little boy i was going to adopt ( his breeder turned out to be a trashy BYB). however, i am getting a chi in oct or nov! If i end up with a boy, i want to name him Stephen- Steve for short- after Stephen Hawking.


----------



## amy527

I have one male chi and I named him Mr. Big, lol. I always said if I ever got a male dog I wanted to name him Dolce (Italian for 'sweet') but as soon as I laid eyes on my baby Mr. Big is what came to me. lol.


----------



## vviccles1

My little 3 month female is named Nya.


----------



## bindi boo

my pup is called bindi... she is named after bindi irwin


----------



## Turbo

We named our little one after a car part since we love cars. Turbo. My other little boy chi, Razor(lives with my mom and her little girl chi, Chica) is named after an after-market wheel for Shelby Automobiles, why we also drive Ford Mustangs... we're gear heads!


----------



## Turbo

Which is also why when we have biological children one day, our little girl(if we get lucky) will be named Shelby after Carroll Shelby, Godfather of mustangs... Welcome to my world!


----------



## sandramarije

The name of my chi is.. Peanut (male)


----------



## shias-mommy

My babies name is Shia. I got the name from the actor, Shia LaBeouf  (the guy from transformers, disturbia, indiana jones...)


----------



## Turbo

posted it to the wrong thread!! oops!


----------



## marilyn.monroe1926

*My fur babies names.*

Coco Fudge (Fudge) boy long coat.
Honey Blossom (Honey or Honey Bunny!) girl long coat.


----------



## elmopuppy

Elmo Cesar Murray - his full title, coming home on October 1st


----------



## Kendalyn

Chachi - he's a foster but he'll probably be with me for awhile.


----------



## roosterbob

Lexi and Bitty (both females). I also have a Lab mix, and her name is London.


----------



## JayJay's Mom

Jay Jay - 1 1/2 yr old male from Wisconsin.


----------



## kowgirl_kate

Gizmo! 18mths old from Tasmania in Australia.


----------



## Ian Fox-Williams

*baby name*

Can't wait for my wonderfully healthy baby black and blue merle boy coming home on the 11th October.

He is to be called Othello or 'Otty' for short!


----------



## Diablo

In register she is Merihelmen Miss Mexico and we will call her Chanel. She is long coat Chocolade &Tan colour.


----------



## Guest

My chis are
Bailey
chad
ellie
Amber
Holly
seth
lou-lou
Fergie
Benson
Chester
Ruby
Savanna
Jess


----------



## OrchardLane

We have the following that we named:
Rupert
Tia
Geddy
Salem

Now the dogs that we have but didn't name (they came to us with those names):

Rosie
Maggie

Rescues: 
Missy
Suzie
Jodie 
Tootsie
Bambi (now adopted out to a new home!)


----------



## TLI

Lexie, meaning: Helper and Defender of Mankind.

Chance, meaning: Good Fortune.

Gianna, meaning: God Is Gracious.


----------



## bindi boo

hello teresa 

i have bindi - named after bindi irwin... (strangely its australian for little thorn lol)

angel (cavalier) - that one speaks for itself

and pip( cattle dog) - named after the dog off come outside


----------



## Chico's Mum

Mine is Chico a boy from Saudi Arabia


----------



## PastaPomChi

My pomchi is named Pasta


----------



## krissy3

i have two, Kirby the boy , Izzy the girl Cottswald the cat, Quelly the shetland pony, Blanco the shetland pony , Villie, the Donkey, and a new American Miniature horse comming in October, Juniper Pearl, oh and hubby is named Lorenz Anselm


----------



## mybabiesmummy

chihuahuanico said:


> I start
> 
> Mine is:
> 
> Nico (a boy)
> 
> Shelby (a girl, from usa)


awww wicked mines called shelby 

were in to hodrods so my hubby want names for the car bits like shelby is a car make 
axels off a car n chassis my next dogs name


----------



## Crystaviel

My chi's named Sin Magic but we just call him Magic.


----------



## Kate&Bella

Bella from VA!


----------



## aQeuous18

Luna  aka Looney Lunatic aka Lunabelle


----------



## keegansmum

a boy Keegan ( Kc name mighty little man )


----------



## [email protected]

*My Chihuahua's names*

I have 3 Chihuahuas and their names are; Angel
Mimi
Bryn (boy)
I am from Wales, and the little boy's name is Welsh.


----------



## Tortilla

Seamus O'Grady. Original, I know.


----------



## Trinity

As u probably all know by now, mine is called Dolly

She gets called Dolly Tot sometimes because she likes it, she spins in circles and hops up on her back legs when u call her it lol
:coolwink:


----------



## Ginger Snaps

Sage (girl)

Tonka Bean (boy)

Lilly (girl)



( Since my name is Ginger...I named by human daughter Cinnamon.. I just wanted to keep the spice/flower thing going..lol)


----------



## spoiledchiens

Pixie-The Chihuahua
Sassy-Jack Russel Terrier/Chihuahua mix


----------



## Babygirl Tipsy

Well I had great dreams of a perfect name for her but she just was such a "Babygirl" to me. The kids vetoed it for her official name though and we went with the next best thing...Tipsy. When we got her she fell A LOT and still occasionally does and she somewhat walks like she's had a bit to much to drink....a bit tipsy I'd say.  It suits her. My mom and dad had a miniature doxie and I named him T-Spoon...cause he wasn't much bigger then one!


----------



## bcttu13

Mine is Laci.


----------



## SebastiansDad

Mine is Sebastian
My parents have Ace, who is 14


----------



## jaromi

Hi my darling furry daughter is called
Gabrielle.And my new baby is called harrison he is 4 months now.All your little ones have lovely names.

Julie&Gabrielle


----------



## Chili-mom

I want to name my chi (when I get him) "Chili", but my husband is aready calling him "The Squirt". Ofcoarse most dogs have a name and a nick name I guess!


----------



## loopy

Appah after the flying bison on the cartoon the avatar.


----------



## Chiforus

OH gosh! With all of the names to choose from, my dd keeps going back to Chloe. She claims she had that name picked long before the movie came out. I like Sophie.


----------



## Jules

Our Chi girl is called Meoqui (mee-O-kee) it's a place in Chihuahua :coolwink: We call her MiMi for short. Milly is our Jack Russell.


----------



## Chiforus

My dd named her chi "Destiny's (dd's name) Diamond is Forever and will call her Chloe Gem. I'll have to post pics.


----------



## ILoveMyLeo

Wow. Alot of these names are creative!  Also, I LOVE the name Bindii!

I just have one little boy named Leo. My bf insisted he have a masculine name since he's such a cute little bugger! Alot of people mistake him for a girl if we don't mention his name.

He was originally named Peanut, which I didn't mind. But we decided since he's got a new home he should have a new name.  We picked the name Leo because the day we brought him home we joked about how he looked like a little lion and cleaned himself like a cat. My bf mention the name Leo and it was the only name we could agree on and it just stuck!

I want to get another Chi one day and name him/her Switch. I don't know why, I just like the sound of it I guess, lol.


----------



## pigeonsheep

Dexter from the t.v series "dexter" the serial killer


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

Bailey ... it just fits him! Besides, he told me his name when I first seen him...


----------



## Pupy

I cant remeber If i have posted on here, But i have Chiowny, shyla,shelee,amego,zorrow, and tisheko the newest member to my pac, wrrroooffff.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom *

WOW, that is a lot of Chi's!!!!


----------



## carrera

CARRERA! (like the porsche)


----------



## katsrevenge

I'm named her Kali. She fits the name.


----------



## Pinkchi

When I get my chi baby she will be called Ella

Unless shes chocolate or choc/tan or choc tri, then she will be Coco


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper

I have two, Chopper's name was posted previously, Disney's Miracle Chopper and our new addition doesn't have a AKC name yet, decisions decisions


----------



## Piper2

She's called "Social Worker" (don't ask why, it's a long story).


----------



## Sheila1978

I have Phoebe, my new baby chi
Then there is Diego, my 1 yr old chi mix
And Penny, my 7 yr old Cattle dog, who thinks she is a small dog too!


----------



## Elysia707

I have a female named Subie


----------



## FufuFifi

*My Chi is named...*

Nina!

I got her when she was only five weeks, and was so so so tiny and fragile. The first thing she did when I brought her home was to pee on a magazine I was reading... It was an advertisement for Perfume Nina by Nina Ricci and she got immediately baptized! 

She is now 8 months old and looking fabulous!

Hello everyone, it is nice to be here among other Chi lovers!

Hugs
Kiki


----------



## rhaubejoi

Zoe Sierra, she is 4 1/2 wks.


----------



## Rochelle

Pikachu is the name my boy chose from me. He just wouldn't come to anything else. I collect "Pixiu" which I could never pronounce so I call them "Pikachu's". They are chinese mythological creatures half dragon (my chinese animal sign) and half dog.


----------



## Abbey'sMommie

mine is Abbey Roads, but we call her Abba Zaba or just Abbey, she is named after one of my fav Beatles album


----------



## lovmychi's

hi mine are:daisy:

Amber (L/C)
Holla (L/C)
Cara Mia (L/C)
Bella (Smoothie)


----------



## Tiki'smommy

I have one little girl that came home in August. I named her Tiki because I was in the middle of decorating my room like a beach house when she was born. Her name goes with the beach theme. Tiki....like a tiki torch.


----------



## Marcia&Hercules

I have one little boy, named Hercules. 
People always expect a big muscular dog when we call! lol


----------



## Ellie'Ox

*Tinkerbell And Rambo 

x*


----------



## emzbubble

Keiko is the name of my LC Chi x


----------



## Gallifreya

Mine is Tyson and he's a boy.


----------



## Cherryb99

Mine is Madison Michele - aka Maddie, Mistress, Schmee
I also have a 10 yr old terrier, collie, shepherd mutt named Samson


----------



## EmmaandSpikesMommy

Mine are Emma and Spike


----------



## TippysMom

My Furry Morsel of Love is:

Tippy (Female) and she came from a private breeder in Arkansas!


----------



## jaime-n-suri

my baby is named Suri, like tom cruises little girl  lol


----------



## SillySally

Silly Sally here but sometimes we call her Silly Swawy LOL!


----------



## hazeyj

MISTY (Misty boo, misty lou, mysteron, magical mysticles) came with her name but if I ever I get a puppy she will be called dinky lou!


----------



## jeanie brown

i have dodge after dodge city and i adore him my first ever chu


----------



## Aligreg

My three are called Jemima, SJ (Sarah Jessica) and Wolfie


----------



## Brodysmom

Mine is Brody. Sometimes when he is lazy and doesn't want to get out of bed we call him Brode the TOAD. HA HA. He is a sweet boy!

Brodysmom


----------



## pickychi

My Chi's are called:
Daisy, Dora, Gem, Star, Krypto & Scooter.
They all get on like a house on fire.
X pickychi


----------



## PottyPark

Bentley and Whiteboy (like from I Love NY).


----------



## laraj

frank and simon ... we wanted to steer away from the "normal" dog names...it took us about a week to name frank...(my husband wanted him to be gus)...our kids named simon the day after we got him

both from ontario canada, different kennels


----------



## AstronomicalDawn

My baby is Lola! She came with the name Delilah, but me and my husband didn't like that very much. I don't know why, but we just fell so in love with the name Lola!
Our other pets have the odd names, we have cats Gary and Phoebe and the bunny named Guinness (like the beer!)


----------



## IttyBitty

*My little four legged chihuahuas*



Well the youngest, Ace, whose name means champion. Hoping to show him to championship.

Then JJ, named after her mother as Jasmine Junior. 

Bandita, my brindle female, 

Angel because she is snow white.

Jasmine, JJ's mom, because she is so "jazzy" looking. Also the :"Diva" of the entire gang. 

Ozzy Osbourne - our first chihuahua - after the paranoid and crazy singer. And he acts paranoid. 

Peanut - started out as a joke because she was so small. well she didn't grow so it stuck. 

Roscoe P. Coltrane - after Dukes of Hazzard. You wouldn't believe how many times people saw his name in the show catalog and came to talk to me. 

Itty bitty's name was a joke. The truth is she lived to be a year old and weighed exactly 1 lb. She had several health issues though. 

The last litter of puppies we had and there was only two, we named one Charlie Brown and the other Lucy. Unbeknown to us, mom and dad named their puppy Snoopy. So we had a the "peanuts" gang.


----------



## joanne22

my 2 are called fagin as in the movie oliver
and lexi as its short and sweet just like her


----------



## Georgia24

My little girl, Georgia (Peaches) 

My little man, Jax


----------



## Chi in oki

My parents rat terriors are named Jack and Daniel.. 
So I continued the alcohol theme... 
I bought my chi in Japan, which is where we still are..
so named her Sake.. it is pronounced sock-E.


----------



## Radar_Love

I have 2 Chi Boys...

Radar (Chocolate & Tan SC)
Rebel (Blue Merle & Tan LC)


----------



## lilbabyvenus

My little girl Venus


----------



## Mandy

my boy is called zac (zacybhoy) but his kc reg name is so smooth.

my girl is honey(honeypie) kc reg name is honeymist close to love.


----------



## Tanna

My little guy is Paco


----------



## Mandy

my boy is called zac (nikname zacybhoy)
my girl is called honey (nikname honeypie)
both from scotland


----------



## Photog_mike

We just got a girl puppy... her name is Goose. LOL.


----------



## Pepe&Thia'sMom

I have Thia her CKC name is Thia the mighty dog she is a fawn My mom got her for me for Christmas I had been hinting that I wanted a chi so I got her and I have Pepe he is a Blue and white with fawn markings his CKC name is El Primo Pepe after my husband who is from Pueto Rico when he first came here he stayed with his cousin and her friends called him El Primo which means the cousin my husband got him for my 30th Birthday made turning 30 worth it and I have a litter of puppys right now there is 2 boys and 3 girls 2 of the girls have mommys already (had a waiting list but didnot expect 5 puppys) there names are "The Notories Betty Page" we call here Betty and "Winnies little Poo Bear" they are both blue fawns and there is Moe, Jose, and Mina this is my last litter I cant take lossing them anymore


----------



## Mandy

my wee boy is called zac aka zacybhoy my daughter named him after zac effron his kc name is so smooth

my girl is honey aka honeypie her kc name is honeymist close to love so i kept to that and shortened it to honey


----------



## sweetsweet

Shiro & Den


----------



## sweetsweet

Shiro & Den 

I was gonna get a little girl but ended up falling in love with Den. I was still gonna get a little girl but ended up falling in love with Shiro. I still want a little Chloé and I will get her one day.


----------



## bnbjones1994

My Little girl's name is Lily Rose. I always give my dogs middle names, just as we humans do.


----------



## lynx8456

Mine is named Jasper ...he is a double coated long hair chihuahua.
Blue Fawn.....his akc name is Daisy's Fearless Little Jasper ....after his mommy.

I also have 2 cats named Mickey and Snowball!


----------



## rhaubejoi

well, I now have a Zoe Sierra AND a Sarah Palin


----------



## NikkiGal

My little mans name is Rocco


----------



## *Princess*

rocco is lovely x


----------



## GizmoChi

Gizmo! : ]


----------



## blondebond

Cedric - I was going to change his name when I got him from rescue, but it suits him.


----------



## I<3Gizmo

Evian- my pom
Gizmo- my chi
Tera & Otis- my moms pugs
and for when I get my other chi babies 
Hamlet & Othello- for the boys (I love Shakespeare) 
and Layla- for the girl (After the Eric Clapton song... I heard the song once and I fell in love with the name! I want one more girl but I haven't come up with a name for her yet...


----------



## xxxangelxxx

mines called lexi kc name candy kiss kiss


----------



## macspeople

My daughter's little baby will come home next week. The breeder named him Buckle, but Anna plans to call him MAC (Mac TaiChi). "Mac" because he is orange & white like mac & cheese. "Taichi" (Chinese meaning "supreme, ultimate") because he was born on Chinese NY and my daughter is Chinese.

Cheryl


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas

First time I saw George at 2 weeks I said I was gonna name him George. No one but me liked it, so we thought of every name in the book. Kids called him Skeeter for a week, finally we all agreed he was a George. He is not registered as George. Since I didn't really have a name yet I named him Theresa's Little Man Casanova. His daddy was Dana's Little Man. Arlee got her name on the way home from the breeder. I was throwing out names to my daughter and said Harley and she thought I said Arlee and she liked it. So she is Lauren's Own Arlee Lynn. Her momma was named Terri Lynn.


----------



## martini0904

Martini is my chihuahua's name, but when she is in trouble, it's "Martini Marie!!" I named her after a cute little papillon at the dog kennel I worked at. I loved the name Martini, and it just fits her perfectly. Tido my JRT/corgi mix, was already named when I got him, and it fits him as well. My APBT is named Phoenix, which symbolizes rebirth. We rescued him as a baby and he has a new life now, so it is sort of like he is reborn. I love Greek Mythology names, also


----------



## scosha37

Cant remember if i posted this before.... but i will again.... 
Romey...male his org name was Romeo but hubby didnt fancy shouting out the back...Romeo romeo where art thou... so changed it to romey
Keyla ...Female...name just came to me in my head before i even got another chi...:daisy:
Some really nice names...


----------



## omgashley

My baby is Sophie..  just thought it was a cute name that would fit such a small and adorable puppy!


----------



## fitzy

My boy is named Cheech


----------



## laurenislameee

My girl is named Lily May.
And my boy is Prince.


----------



## michele

My girl is Lily from Essex,Sheltie from Essex is Simba,cat from Buckinghamshire is Sophie.


----------



## Jessica

My boy is Harley and my girl is Shiloh.


----------



## bniles4

i don't think i ever did this.

My little girl is Sophie Lynne 

I really liked the name bailee and bella, but when i got online i saw a million bellas and bailees (baileys) so i made a huge list of everyone important to me or names i liked. and i rememberd a little girl i worked with named sophia, so sophie it wass! lynne is my sisters middle name


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's

My girls names are Lola, Lily, and Lila. I thought of names that were only four letters, and had two "L's" in them. If I bring another chi girl into our family her name will be Lulu! My little boys name is Maxx. He is my blue long coat chihuahua. He is getting neutered tomorrow! I always get so nervous. He is such a doll!


----------



## Metalobo

We had one named Annie, and now we have a little five week old named Skipper. I wanted to name him Chibi though.


----------



## crazy dog mom

My girl is named Eva. We're a family of 5 with differering tastes, and we wanted everyone to like the name, so naming her was a challenge. We saw WALL-E not long before getting her, and we loved the character Eva, so that's where it came from.


----------



## Tone

Timmy's full name is Kavaleren's Timian. (Kavaleren being the kennel prefix, it means something like "beau").

Timian means "thyme" (the herb)


----------



## leelaknight

I have my boy Mo Mo- full name Missouri cause both he and I were "bred" there and I found him in PA but I live in NYC now...we were ment to be together  My girl is Mugsy full name mugster cause she looked so much like a pug as a baby but as a 2 year old she has taken on her mafia name fully hehe


----------



## my4dogs

My kids named our new chi mix "Papi"

My other dogs are not chis, but their names are:
Liberty 
Lucy
Scooter


----------



## bella82glass

My Chi was named because she is beautiful and i like the name"bella: because it is Spanish or Italian..


----------



## jazzman

Mateo means 'gift of god', which he most certainly is.

Joie is bit of a bully, so I started calling him "Joie Two Socks, because it sounds like a character on the Sopranos. He was a rescue, his original
name was JoJo.

Stella comes from the song 'Stella By Starlight'.


----------



## SkylinexBleedsxRed

Buster the boy and Bella the girl.


----------



## Chi4T

New baby boy from CA - 

Maximum Overdrive but we just call him "Max"


----------



## Lainey

I named Uno, Uno because, at of right now, he's the only Chi I have.


----------



## kotton

my baby girl's name is Kotton, yup same as my registered name LOL. We call her Kotton Marie Louise the Princess...of course the middle names only when she is naughty LOL


----------



## babydoll

My first girl is Gypsy, because it really suits her free spirit.

My second girl is Jayde. She was named by her breeder as i only got her at a year old. I really like this name and wouldn't change it because it suits her dainty and sweet personality


----------



## vviccles1

I have a Nya.Had a Chico,Pearl who is with my daughter,Chenelle who was stolen,broke my heart.


----------



## lovemychi's

Hi Im new to the site having joined today...I have 1 chi called Darwin and 1 on the way (2 weeks!!!!) Have already called her Treacle.


----------



## CherryFairy

My little man is Chewbacca AKA Chewy.


----------



## Bella~n~Wiley's mom

Isabella and Wiley for their personalities...


----------



## cheryl

Lily and Jackson...brother and sister
Layla and Toby...also brother and sister


----------



## CaliforniaHalo

California at Night "Cali" My Soon to be! *Yay!*


----------



## milliemoons

millie moons if u havent guessed by now is the name of my cheeky little one lol


----------



## amyscrazy

My little girl is named Amulet Fajita la Luna Rising (Luna is what we call her).


----------



## Chacha09

My Ohio pup is MoJo..


----------



## TLI

Lexie, Chance, Gianna & our new baby girl is named Jade.


----------



## pam6400

Frankie and Ben


----------



## LDMomma

Lily and Daisy


----------



## StormWarning

Vegas, from Chicago!


----------



## annabella1

The names of our boy's
Hummer (rip)
Lucky
Bowie


----------



## michele

Simba (boy) Sheltie -Lily female Chi-


----------



## Holly's Momma

My girls name is Holly, just got her Monday - Texas


----------



## voodewlady

My little girl, who will come home in July or August, is named Emma Grace. :cloud9:


----------



## Jesslan

Our baby girl chi is named 'Jaelyn Love'. Our baby boy chi is named 'Jaeran Khys'.

We've also had foster chi's whose names were:
Oliver
Lil Bit
Bebe


----------



## snowdannie

my baby's name is Bobby & we're from TX


----------



## Fern's Mummy

My baby girl is called Fern. Her KC registered name is Fulsome Fern


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

bianca my girl
carlos the boy
the akitas kaiser and xeina
turtles snapper ladybird and chicken
cokiteil ruby


----------



## lysakura

My chi's name is Gucci, She came with the name and my rotti/germ. shepp. name is Saba from the book I loved when I was a kid


----------



## CaliforniaHalo

Peppy (Male, USA Kentucky) 
^^FOSTER!


----------



## avbjessup

My girl is Lily!


----------



## Fern's Mummy

My baby girl is Fern


----------



## Triton07

My boy is Triton! And one day soon I want a girl and I'm planning on the name Hemi


----------



## Han&Riley

My baby is Riley


----------



## Gingersmom

It's all in the pictures...


----------



## Bexxo

Fabio ( Boy)


----------



## JRZL

mine are called
Jet (male)
Roxy (girl)
Zoey (girl)
and Layla (girl)


----------



## Charger

This is Killer.. we couldn't resist the name when we got him.. and he's the most cuddly friendly little guy you've ever met.. haha..


----------



## annabella1

hhahaahah, this is really a wonderfull name


----------



## ALexasMommy

Mine is Alexa


----------



## LuvMiChi

*Chi's name*

Hi,

I know I'm quite late in responding to this post but I just joined a few weeks ago and I'm trying to catch up on reading all the posts. My little Chi's name is Chico "Papi".


----------



## msmadison

Our little girl is Madison.


----------



## chi's R me

My two girls are Sassy and Chloe. from USA (Arkansas)


----------



## JRZL

we have:

Jet (male)
Roxy (female)
Zoey (female)
& Layla (female)


----------



## riverchick247

Lilly our chi rescue girl, Sweet Pea and Blossom our Boston Terriers.


----------



## lindam

I have a Cairn Terrier named Innes,my Chi's are Koko and Nina.My Bengal cat's are:Sun-E,Mei-li,Mieko,Paulie,Frankie,Jewel,Grace,Lily,Chivi


----------



## mrsrodriguez

My chihuahua puppy (male) is named Rico.


----------



## Lisabella

My girl is named Isabella 

I also have a Molly (chi cross ) who came with that name

and

Bauer (shep/english bulldog cross) 



Lisa~


----------



## applestycx

Maxx. Actually my grandson named him Maximilian Diamonte ( he has a small white diamond between his shouldars.


----------



## 17428

This is the name Im going to register her under:
Caliente Faeriewylde Dahlia La Crema


----------



## voodewlady

Paige Grace


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Jeremiah Johnson - Jerry
Sweetest Taboo - Tabitha

Both of my dogs were actually named by their Breeder. I tried, unsuccessfully, to come up with something different. These names fit them and since they were older when they came to live with me, they already answered to them. Their sire is Ch Priers Robert Redford. Their Breeder named the male puppies after Robert Redford movies. I loved the movie Jeremiah Johnson. Tabitha is named after a Sade song. http://www.last.fm/music/Sade/_/Sweetest+Taboo I've always loved that song!


----------



## mygirlsgandl

My babies names are:

Gabbana, but we call her Bana, Bin, Cha Chi, Chinga, Cheerios, Turtle Fur.
and
Laynee, but we call her Lay, Layn, Way, Wayne, Laynee Gator, Lance, DeLancefield, Delaynee.


----------



## Poppy Seed

We have Poppy Seed (my girl) and Cowboy (my boy).


----------



## Cesar's Mommy

I have a male named Cesar (2) I call him my little Skeez
I am getting a girl Ava (15 weeks) don't know if I am going to keep it that
I have a golden retriever Luke (10) male
A shi tzu Brutus Maximus Magoo Opperman on papers Max for short (8) male
A lab german shepard mix Oz (7 months) male
A german short haired pointer Sawyor (4 months) male Aka. My soy-soy, soy bean, soy sauce 
Two labs Drusilla and Anyanca (10 weeks) females Anya and Dru
Four cats all male Poe, Puck, Giles, Lauren


----------



## Emma_H

The chis names are Stuart Little Junior (aka Stubo and Little Pig) and Pisces (aka Pi Pi and Wiggly Giggly)
My other two dogs are Robbie and KT but they have too many nicknames to list - The names seem to accumulate over the years!


----------



## MJandFern

My chi's name is Fernando...I always wanted a dog named Fernando and what better dog than a chi to name him that...


----------



## Ember

my little boy is called Diefenbaker but answers to Dief, Diefie Doodles and F'Doodles.


----------



## claireeee

MJandFern said:


> My chi's name is Fernando...I always wanted a dog named Fernando and what better dog than a chi to name him that...


i absolutely love the name Fernando


----------



## Lin

We've got:

Buford Bubba Dawg

Ernest T. Bass Dawg

Briscoe Darlin' Dawg

and our Poodle:

Charlene Darlin' Dawg.

All but Buford were named for characters in the Andy Griffith Show of years ago.


----------



## *Princess*

My chihuahua's name is Elise. after the car  my ex named her

my yorkiepoo is called Tinkerbell. after paris hiltons chihuahua


----------



## masked_angel

my chihuahuas name is molly my mum named her


----------



## TwinTails

I don't have Chi's yet (may be up to a month still), but they are named Hala (Chi mix), which is an Arabic name for Halo (she was born Christmas Day). The boy's name is Max, he is a papered boy, but I don't yet know is KC name. Hala will stay named that, and I'm not sure about Max. Hala will be 1 year this year, and Max is 1 1/2 years old. So, we will probably keep the names as is, but we'll see


----------



## mama2chis

I have 2 Chihuahua's. Lady Tiffany is black and white she weighs 4 pounds and Rocky James he weighs 3 pounds and is tan and chocolate. They are just adorable. We use to have a boy named Maxamillion, he had seizures, after 2 1/2 years he passed away. I still miss him.


----------



## EmmaandSpikesMommy

i have emma a black and tan 2 year old female and spike a 1 year old tan with black face male


----------



## Kellie J

My chihuahua boys are called Brain, as in Pinky and the Brain (noticed some one else has named their Chi the same) and Peanut. 
Plus
Great Pyrenees - Thor
Elkhound mix - Faolan (means little wolf)
Lab mix - Dharma



Kellie


----------



## Adrienne

Ava ~ it means Bird
Lola ~ means strong Woman
Quark ~ well I dont know what it means Lol
and 
Tikka aka tikki i couldnt find a meaning to that one either


----------



## phoebedog

My Chihuahua is called Charlie and my Pug is named Phoebe


----------



## Ilsgirl

All my Chihuahua's are rescues from the Phoenix AZ area.
-Pixie 
-Mia
-Honey
-Shiloh
...and Shiloh's four 1week old puppies (Emmet-Jasper-Rosalie & Bella)- I was reading book 2 and 3 of the Twilight novel during the days leading up and after the birth
LLL


----------



## dev

I don't have my chi yet but i like the names, Guther and Bob not really thought about girly names but am sure when i get my chi will be back for advice if i decide on a girl.

Danielle


----------



## ButterLover

I live with two Chihuahuas!
One of them isn't mine though.

We have

LittleMan = well..he's very little and is a male. hehe
Butter = When I first got him he just had a Buttery attitude XD
Butter's first name was Albert....which is my Dad's name so I was like Erm..no..
Butter's nick names are- Butter-Bubs Butter-Beast or Bubz


----------



## Litlbitprincess

I have a little cream with fawn chi and her name is Abbigail, we call her Abbie. Our black lab's registered name is Lady Knightingale but we call her Knightie. Our cali cat little girl is Zoe and the budge is Joey!


----------



## ILOVECHIHUAHUAS

Reese-Ree Ree
Deacon-Deakee Boy (dont know how his nickname ended up longer than his name)
Storm-Fat Fats 
Hercules-Herc
Lucky Charms-Luck Luck
Logan-Ollee
Picasso-Pico


----------



## tiffanybell

I've got one little boy named Chewy (short for Chewbacca).


----------



## jazzman

Adrienne said:


> Ava ~ it means Bird
> Lola ~ means strong Woman
> Quark ~ well I dont know what it means Lol
> and
> Tikka aka tikki i couldnt find a meaning to that one either


'Quark' is a term for a very elementary particle - it's matter at the very basic level - I think it's a great name 

I'm one of the weird people who find this stuff interesting 
Quarks have several 'flavors' : Up, Down, Charm, Strange, Top, and Bottom.


----------



## ChiChi's Mom

I have ChiChi aka ChiChi Rodriguez aka ChiChi Lee
My daughters have
Rico aka Rico Suave 
and
Napoleon Bonaparte aka Po


----------



## Ihave2

Oreo was already named at the shelter so I left it at that. I had thought of naming him voodoo because he put such a spell on me when I saw him online. Proud Mex-USA is from Juarez MX so I named him with two last names indicating that he has dual citizenship. (lol)


----------



## dawnjs

Our little chi puppy's name is Tika (tea-ka). We also have a chow/golden mix named Lucy and our kitty named Sierra.

My sister's chi's name is Nanook 

Dawn


----------



## Terri

Well i have Darla and Daisy now too, lol x


----------



## ElectricBlueWings

Isis (Icey)


----------



## busterandlulu

Foxy
Dotty
Buster
LuLu


----------



## Lillezilje

Stitch(he has just moved), Marley and Tara.


----------



## Kay

Taco.
I call him Taco Grande!


----------



## omguthrie

Lilo! 

Olivia


----------



## anastasia

Mine is called Archie. No idea why I chose that name, but I decided on the name about 2 years ago, and we only got him on Saturday! Such a long time waiting to get this little fella. So glad he's here with us. [I'm being made redundant on Friday, and so we decided to wait until I had a new job before getting a Chi - was told last Friday I got the new job I wanted so we thought we may as well go for it!]


----------



## sam1

"Nina" my little girl!


----------



## MndaNGmoe

Originally Gizzy-Moe but now its just Gizmoe or Moe for short


----------



## Smashy

My little dude is called Elmo


----------



## mychihuahuamiles

just one, Daisy (miss daisy)


----------



## Hanne

Mabellas Lucky Lulu aka Lulu
Dyrdals Gogo Dance To Win aka Niña


----------



## FBRaRrN

Radar(Darzy,Dardar),Mr.Freckles(Freck,Frecky)Boo(Booby),Rascal(Razy) Nomo(Mo),Hairless Harry Blue(Harry)


----------



## vviccles1

Nya, Logan(who is misbehaving and may be rehomed), Ava Lindsay(one of my puppies who I am keeping).


----------



## chiboyz1

lancer and minipearl


----------



## phoenix

My baby is named Zeva. Her orginal name was Sassy but I did not think she was Sassy at all...she is super sweet!!


----------



## chihuahualondon

Tinkerbell & Bentley and my cat sasha lol


----------



## TurpentineChai

My girl is named Kiwi. She's got a little brindle coat that kinda looks like the fruit and the bird all at once.

Of course, she's recently started semi-answering to "Baby" only because I refer to my boyfriend as that and she has a bigger crush on him than me. She hears me say it and comes running in the room looking for him.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Tiny (boy)
Fifi (girl)
Kiki (girl)
Hope (girl)

all from the Uk, Cambridgeshire


----------



## rache

Billy.

Or billy bob bingo as my son calls him!! lol


----------



## Kerry_Lloyd

my little boy is called Chico x Named by my 5 year old x


----------



## Radar_Love

We have....

-Radar
-Rebel
-Rowdy
-Isaac
-Jazmyn
-Emmy


----------



## Deme

Jake is my little boy and one day I may be able to sneak a little girl into the household...


----------



## kfrisbee

After considering:
Max
DeeOhGee (DOG)
Chico
Jesus (heysuse)
Yoda

We chose Max and the name couldn't fit better!!


----------



## polishprinsezz

ginger-girl
elvis- boy
prince wee- boy

all living near chicago.


----------



## smallbeats_m_all

my boy's name is Tonka, but have had some people think its a girls name too.

my girl is Bungee..its fun to say and go's for both sexes!


----------



## dinkydogs

Mine are called 
Itzy bitzy 
Dinky doo
Alfie 
Foxy lady 
Wolfie 
From Nottingham England


----------



## Digipup

Just one little guy, named Digipup (hence the username XD.) It's pronounced Dih-ji-puhp


----------



## snowdannie

Bobby 

TEXAS!!


----------



## Virgil Spells

My new little girl i get tomorrow is TIA


----------



## rachellauren

macy (girl) and jordan (boy) from ny


----------



## nicks

we made a list just last week when trying to find a name for our new pup so i will just add them all. 
poco, jose, jojo,chico, hooch, timmy, goliath, ozie, tai, cruz, felix, rico, diego, pablo, pedro, poncho, gucci. 
we decided on diego.


----------



## Ninja

Tiberius (boy) based on James Tiberius Kirk from Star Trek. 

NY!


----------



## Chi foreva

Bruiser from uk


----------



## pickychi

My Chi's are called:

Daisy, Dora, Gem & Freeda.
My mum has one called Looby and my daughter has one called Foxy.


----------



## mi_smiley2000

Our chi is named Peanut. My hubby picked the name.


----------



## Lexie's Mom

My girl is named Lexie.


----------



## Heidinay

Our Little Man is named Taco. My 4 year old said he needs a middle name for when he is in trouble. So depending who you ask his middle name is Salad, John, Bell, or Tuesday. We also have 3 cat Socks, Snacks, and Thunder...her full name is Thunder Lightning Cloud. Hope everyone has a wonderful new year


----------



## KMNash

Our boy is Moe


----------



## booboo

my chi is called boo after the little girl in monster's inc!!
i wanted something really posh like lady or duchess. but after having her for a couple of days, she was so cheeky and naughty she just didnt suit any of the ladylike names so after watching monsters inc we decided to name her boo hopefully ill be getting my new chi in march a girlie, any ideas on names??
x


----------



## jesshan

I have listed mine before but my latest 2 are called Taz and Theo. (Parkbow She Devil and Parkbow Dare Devil)


----------



## booboo

ive seen the parkbow dogs website there are some truly stunning dogs i think it was a parkbow that won best of breed last year at crufts. i'd love one of there chihuahua's, but i think they only really breed for showing and keeping them therselves


----------



## booboo

oops just realised you are parkbow how embassing lol:noops:
xx


----------



## delldawn25

Gizmo our foxy friend


----------



## sugarbaby

my new chi puppy will be called Keona my other dogs are Clarince, Cisco and Shiloh
my cats are Merlin , Mau, Ally , Matilda , Madiline and last the baby is Valcor .
i also have a bunny called Alaska and a goat called Diesel


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

Chihuahuas- Ninja, Prada, Baby-Love
Mastiffs- Lexus, Max
Cats- Fluffy, Rascal, Angelica
Hamster- Bamboo


----------



## emilygremily

my little girl is emily and my little boy is beau ( nicked named bo bo) i also have a whippet called bert.


----------



## dmccaughan

Dogs- Jake, Rubi, Joy, Dasher (Little Man), and Tubby

Rats- Trenton and Trevor (large males), Demi (short for Dementia), Nibbles, Kirea, and Molly (girls), and Stewart and Lucas (little males)

Hedgehog- Bella

Kids - Kalila, Caitlyn, Gabriel, and stepson Marek

Hubby - Mike

Those are all my pets names!  LOL


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas

Tiny, Kiki, Pumpkin, Fifi & Hope 

G too!

new litter arrived hmm names to pick for these now !! YAY lol sad i no


----------



## Mom2BabyNatalie

My one and only lil' Chi..... is Emma =)


----------



## FireFox

Mine are called:
Peppi
Lourdes
Roxy.


----------



## Kendalyn

Mine is Monty - short for Montezuma. Montezuma rhymes with my last name. lol


----------



## snazzychi

my boy is called William ( nicknames king billy, prince william, billy bob, billy bonka!, wills)
my girl is called Tallulah ( nicknames loola, loobie, and loobs)
i also have a cocker spaniel called ben ( nicknames bennie, benjani, and benjanoonie!)


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

bianca chi girl
candy yorkie
milly chi x coming sat
xeina akita princess
kaiser akita king
ladybird snapper & chicken turtles
ruby evil bird
patrick/jaws fish


----------



## Gina_86

My chihuahua boy is called Monte (short for "Monte Christo")

And my great dane girl is called Jessi. Her full name is "Jessi Altópati of Bacardi"


----------



## sookey

Our Chi puppies name is Toby.
And our 5 month old German Shepherds name is Sheeba


----------



## PinkPootPuff

My name is Bonzo for my chihuahua who is a boy!


----------



## Chihuahua _lover

I have a girl and her name is Chloe, from Canada


----------



## PennysMom

My little girl is Penny (Money Penny, since our last name is Bond hehe)... 
German Shepherd is Heidi.
Yorkie is Loki. 

=)


----------



## I<3Gizmo

My Pomeranian is Evian
My Chi boy is Mousse
My mum's pugs are Tera (girl) and Otis (boy)


----------



## katliketheef

My Chi's name is Riley
and my Chi mix's name is Rowdy


----------



## Pinkie

So I have two chihs:
Desi - her mother was named Desire, and it's from it 
Enija - I think it's from a singer, but the other form.
Both names are in pedigree, I don't change them because .. I had no ideas  Or if I had, the dog doesn't agree it  That was with the older - Desi. I wanted to call she Esme (it's from Esmeralda, only shorter form). But it's Desi, as You can read.

My Great Dane is named Wader it was in pedigree too. But it's really suit him, because he's black and 'bad'  You know Darth Vader from Star Wars, I think


----------



## JillR

My Chi mix is Diego von Rothschild. He's supposed to be Chihuahua/Pomeranian so that explains his name. Sometimes he's Captain TieTie and sometimes the spouse calls him El Diablo. I'd had my heart set on rescuing a larger dog named Seamus which is James in Irish as Diego is a form of James in Spanish.

My Chow/Australian Shepherd mix is named Hunter though he's not a hunting dog. My Australian Shepherd is named Gabriel, angelic he is not but devilish he is <3.

My cats are Andromeda, Calista and Charlie because every house needs a cat named Charlie.


----------



## ag2238

My little Chi is Bruiser. My Mom has Elle, also a Chi, and Bruiser's best best friend. I call them collectively the "Two Headed Monster." 
I also have a Cockatiel named Kramie. Bruiser thinks he is her body guard... no one bothers her when he is around!


----------



## lilbabyvenus

Mine are Venus (female) and Jack (male)


----------



## DiegosMama

Mine Chi boy is Diego Rivera, named him after one of my favorite artists. Although at times I call him Taz for the Tasmanian devil cartoon (he's fast, leaves me in the dust and oh so bad!)


----------



## Karin

My Chihuahua's name is Noah. The name of Noah's granddad is also Noah, I like the name! And I like the meaning of the name.
At first I called him Noah-Jazzely, because I liked both names, but it was just too long, I called him Noah from the beginning haha.


----------



## tulula's mum

brandy is my pomcross
harry is my jackrussell
tulula is my chi
and pickles the cat all from surrey


----------



## Sica

*We named our little girl "Olivia"* :hello1:


----------



## this_natalie

Tia and Angel


----------



## Pinkchi

Pinkchi said:


> When I get my chi baby she will be called Ella
> 
> Unless shes chocolate or choc/tan or choc tri, then she will be Coco


My goodness I posted that like just over a year ago! And I have to say my ideas have changed slightly :lol:

I still like the name Ella, but not so sure about Coco now :lol:


My fave chi names for my girl when I finally do get one have to be:

*Kizzy - Kizz, Kizz Kizz, Kizzy Kisses
*Molly - Molly Moo, Mollz, Moll, Moll Doll
*Macey - Macey Moo, Mace
*Ella - Ella Bella, Ellz Bellz, Ellie Bellie

And once I have my girlie, my best boy names are:

*Taz - Tazzy, Tazzy Devil (Tasmanian Devil) (has to be black/tan)
*Rocco - Rocky, Rocks, Coco Rocks (Has to be a chocolate or choc/tan or tri)


All I know is that I want a smooth coat, I really am not fussed about colour.
Hopefully won't be waiting much longer its getting ridiculous!

Though having buns helps, though they stole my best chi names so now I can't use them for a chi :lol:


----------



## diamond74

i have a lilltle 5 month old chi and he adourable..i have called him gizmo but we all call him gizzie..as soon as i saw him i picked the name right away..my sister has one too and as soon as she saw hers she called him scooby...they are both related to as they are cousins my friend breeds them they are 2 month apart and very loving.my gizzie is my baby that sounds stupid to some people but he is,,he comes with me were ever i go..he me lil companion too..as i dont go out much due to having surgery on my back 4 yrs ago so he keeps me company...


----------



## rache

Pixies proper name is Pixie Bluebelle, but she gets called pickle quite alot. x


----------



## michelle.merine

We get our Chi in 2 weeks and her name is going to be Macie Mae


----------



## Cammo

Just one dog and his name is Cammo


----------



## Pixie's_Mom

Pixie  Just sort of came to me.. she's the smallest little thing. Only weighing about 1.9 lbs. She does have a lot of nicknames though: Little Piranha, Twinkie, Pee-pee (that was my 3 yo.)


----------



## chrissy

my babies are molly, lilly, ebony, sugar, preshus, pablo and chico.


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas

Fizzy Dave " Mr D,Fizz,Dave "
Kirby " kirby kid , lennie "
Zeta " Z " 
Dorothy " Dot Dot , Pot Dot , polly dot dot "
Domino " Dom "
Polo " Bear " 
Luke " pukey lukey "


& my next chi ( in the future will be ' Muppet ' )


----------



## chrissy

i wonder why we turn the names into lovey dovey ones. lol. i call molly munchy bunch, lilly gets called lillykins and lilly lou, ebony is webby woo, preshus is pish posh, sugar is sugar plum funny bum, chico is cheeky cheek and pablo is pab wab poo bear. god help me, my son thinks i'm barmy. i love the name pixie and the name polo.


----------



## hdynad

Ok our oldest is Jack, we call him Jack Jack or little jacky daniels.
Jill is called jilleybean or little miss barks a lot!
Phoebe is called Phoebers or phoebs
and our newest addition as of one week ago is Chuey we are trying to get him use to his name, the nicknames will come, will probably use Choo Choo

Darla


----------



## Soleil

My chi has one of the most common chi names, Daisy. I wanted to name her Kiwi because she is small, brown, and fuzzy, like a kiwi, but my fiance would not agree.


----------



## BambiHilton

Bambi  she was goin to be called Thumbelina.
And my pup(when I get one sooonn) will be called Cinderella and Ella  x boy names are so much harder to pick!


----------



## four chihuahuhas

trinity, heidi, cloe' and sheree' all chi girls


----------



## Artisticsoul

Chester  My pup!


----------



## Whisper

My chi's name is Lucy.  It's not the most original name, and I prefer original ones usually, but it fits her!


----------



## ekeeney

My Chi's name is Enzo Furrari. Can you tell we like cars in my house hold??


----------



## siobhan

i have alittle girl called pixie x


----------



## Paintgirl

My little boy's names is Muy Listo (pronounced MOOY LEESTO) which means VERY CLEVER in spanish...I call him Listo


----------



## Sarge

Sophie for short. Real name is Sopapilla.


----------



## Rio!

My 3 girls - 

*Buffy Prada* (Bo bo/princess/super stunner)

*Rafferty Yves* (Gib/gibby/gibson/gibble/riff raff)
*
Monroe Versace* (Ro ro/The littlest Hilton) - _(our newest addition, nearly 7 weeks old now, we've only had her 6 days today, no time to think of more!)_ 

xo


----------



## April&Sophie

Sophie.


----------



## foggy

Pip and Roo. 

I got both of mine from rescue and kept the name Roo as I thought it was cute, but I renamed my boy Pip. (from the character in Dickens Great Expectations)


----------



## Bellatrix

Bellatrix, Bella or Bella Bug or Bug for short


----------



## HorseCrazy3621

I currently have a Lola, and my Chi that passed away, was named, Ginger.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

Coco Puff
Ricky (akc)- Triple A's Ricky Ricardo
Cali (akc)- Triple A's dreaming of California


----------



## Lester

My beautiful little boy's name is Jiminy - aka Jiminy Cricket


----------



## 4syth

My Chi x Jack is named Fibi because I thought it was cute.

And our newest addition is named Kimbo Slice after the UFC fighter...because we think there is a resemblence lmao!...he is such a big tough dog!



















Jenna


----------



## desertdancin

Tau a boy and our girl Tia, both in southern California


----------



## Milosmummy

Milo(boy) cornwall(UK)


----------



## MisStingerRN

Lucy...chi x

New addition...Bailey. Both in Michigan, US.


----------



## Cash

My Boys Name is cash...cause he cost plenty lol!


----------



## Dragonfly

My two little girly girls are...

Shayley May

&

Kizzie Fae


----------



## Suekadue

Max Milan (boy) and Dottie Mae-West (girl).


----------



## ExoticChis

My girl is named Honey


----------



## Puperella

My little girl is named - Basil (bay-zull) 

full name: Basil Anne Margarette

nicknames include: baise, baisey, basil anne margaritta, basil anna, annabelle, anna belly, baby girl...i swear the list grows more and more everyday..it is a wonder she still recognizes her own name!


----------



## ~*Elizabeth*~

My girls are Nikki-Lee (Nikki) and Alexa-Jade (Lexie)


----------



## Morgan's Mom

My girl is Morgan and my Chi-angel is Roxy.


----------



## starlet

mines coco a girl. where from manchester uk. :O)


----------



## Dragonfly

starlet said:


> mines coco a girl. where from manchester uk. :O)


Coco is such a cute name~


----------



## Paco29

Mine is 5months old and his name is Paco


----------



## wantobeachimum

My girly is Willow 9 mths old from UK


----------



## Chico_Daisy_Michelle

My precious two year old boy's name is Chico. He is the little fellow I am using as my avatar.


----------



## lyredragon

FOxxy Brown is our female, but she came with foxxy cliopatra. I am not a fan of austin powers, so I changed her name to the name of the singer foxy Brown instead. Taggert My husband picked his long name taggert (anglicized from Taggart) after Captain Samual Taggart Co1 116 PVI, from the civil war. This is the man mentioned in the song "Free and Green" (read about him here)


----------



## Dani

My sweet little boy is named Toopie.


----------



## lyndsey

boo
bonnie
both lil girls from dublin


----------



## Delice

I let my husband name our puppy seeings as he came home from work, went to bed and when he got up (he works night shift so sleeps during the day) we had a puppy in the family. He really wasn't ready to get another dog yet as we had only a week before put our boy down after almost 18 years of having him. He named him Jingles. He seems to really suit the name too. He is just such a happy go lucky boy!


----------



## cherper

Her name is Leila Jade AKA light of my life


----------



## island

Leonidas Maximus Prime aka:LEO


----------



## DessaLove

My girl's name is Dessa, still trying to think of a full name


----------



## Lola's mom 2013

My chi's name is Lola


----------



## Dixie Belle's Mama

Dixie Belle of course! Dixie Belle was named after our late cat, when we found him, we thought he was a girl, so I named him Dixie. I called him that for about two weeks & finally realized he was a boy. Whoops! So I changed his name to Bubba.  We lost Bubba about 5 days before we got Dixie Belle, he was a very loving, sweet, dog-like 19lb kitty. While nothing will replace him, she definitely has qualities that her big brother had.

We also have two other girls, an orange tabby named Ophelia (Ophie) & a Torbie Calico named Toter (like a tote bag).


----------



## Darkly_Innocent

My chis name is Jackson.


----------



## Camo'sDad

My wife calls him her "Prince" I named him Camo cuz his face coloring reminds me of soldiers desert camouflage face paint. The ''Camolot'' was our oldest sons idea. 

Prince Camolot, we call him Camo.


----------



## Natti

My two are Maisie and Pippi. 

Maisie got her name from her breeder, because its part of her KC name, and I didnt see any point changing it as it is quite a cute name.

Pippi is named after Pippi Longstocking. I needed a name similar enough to "Poppy" (her old name) that she would respond quickly, but Poppy really did not suit her.


----------



## edel

ami and tyson .. 

ami-- (amee) -- which is old latin for beloved or friend , 

and tyson well my dad named tyson , thought it suited him lol 

we are form ireland


----------



## Amanda Kennedy

i better add cosmo silvenny moon!!
misty moo,


----------



## 18453

Daisy and lotus although lotus isn't quite getting her name she knows it's her as responds sometimes I think she's just ignorant


----------



## cprcheetah

Zoey & my lc bridge baby is Sebastian


----------



## jessicao32

I have five...

Cashmere(girl)

Evanie(girl)

Dusti(boy)

Bayle(boy)

Giz(girl)

I will have to find a good picture and post them...all very sweet and good chihuahuas


----------



## rachelredford

jesshan said:


> I have listed mine before but my latest 2 are called Taz and Theo. (Parkbow She Devil and Parkbow Dare Devil)


hi there parkbow chihuahuas could you tell me if i could pay anyone to teach my 2 new puppies for the show ring ive tried so hard with my 2 chis from amarantos and bramerita and everytime come to a standstill when it came to the pretend judge touching them at ring craft i stood them every day and but as soon as anyone else went near they were a night mare they walked lovely just that problem on the stand and i show a bordeaux who i have she has qualified everytime she is shown and i go to most of the champ shows but its my chis i so want to show with a passion so do you know anyone i dont care of the cost to take them on for about three months and either show them or i can once they reach a ring ha ha as mnone of mine have as i dont want to be laughed out the ring i have a lovely blue boy although the lighter colour is preferred and a light tan girl from bramerita mum please do you know anyone or could help me please as i know of you from watching the chihuahuas at champ shows and i am at crufts next year but not with a chi i so desperatly want to and its not that they are not all cabaple i just messed them up for show ring and i dont want to mess up these two pups as i have had 3 now to show paid alot of money and got no where so the two i have bred i must show as they are stunning and will be around 4 and half pound on the chihuahua chart i have an amarnatos boy whos dad is ch samangie sunshadow ie nickname chad and i havent shown him as hes a big woss please i beg you to help me as i said you may no someone i will travel anywhere with them and pay whatever to get them trained for the ring and i would pay upfront its not hard i know but im doing something wrong and i cant afford to waste anymore dogs from being shown i just want to get in th ring


----------



## cherper

My girl is Leila Jade and i have a mixed girl named Lucy


----------



## PippinsCloset

Pippin or Bug (boy) from Wisconsin USA


----------



## Princess Poppet

Prince Harry


----------



## Dragonfly

*I've had both my girls since puppies Shayley May is 7 and Kizzie Fae is 1*


----------



## Beth&Emma

Emma, Cooper Jack, and Molly =)


----------



## JennB

We recently drove 800 miles to pick up our little girl, Maya.


----------



## MsGramma

3 Girly's - Zoey & Bella & Savannah
1 Boy - Bentley


----------



## Amandarose531

1 Girl - Gretel 23 months.
1 Boy - Godric - Almost 17 weeks.


----------



## YoQuiero

MsGramma, Bella and Zoey are so precious!

My girls are Roxy and Billa (Billabong, but we don't call her that lol) but I have been seriously thinking about a new name for Roxy. It's cute but it is really common and I just don't think it's "her."


----------



## Amandarose531

YoQuiero said:


> MsGramma, Bella and Zoey are so precious!
> 
> My girls are Roxy and Billa (Billabong, but we don't call her that lol) but I have been seriously thinking about a new name for Roxy. It's cute but it is really common and I just don't think it's "her."


Roxy is a VERY common name for sure, a friend of mine just had to put her girl named Roxy down


----------

